# German airfield and Crash of a German plane in Schwieben



## TheMakster (Sep 4, 2021)

418 / 5000
Hello, Does anyone know anything about the crash of a German plane in Świbie (Poland) during World War II? then it was Schwieben near Toszek. I came across Josef Ploch's account: http: //docplayer.pl/5165536-Wie-s-daheim-einst-war-jak-to- czass-w-domu-bylo.html This is on page 13: 

"THE GERMAN AIRCRAFT WILL BE EASILY USED BY Luftwaffe planes for training flights since spring. The local population was forced to get used to the noise. It can be said that these air maneuvers were treated as an ordinary event. One day, however, something terrible happened. One of the circling single-seat airplanes was the perpetrator of an air accident. The pilot, flying mowing over the forest growing on the right side of the road leading from Świbie to Dąbrówka, caught the tops of trees with the landing gear and crashed at the edge of the forest. In the blink of an eye, one of its wings crashed into the adjacent meadow, the deck weapon and other parts of the cabin plunged into the grass of the nearby meadows, and the body of this plane plunged into the marshes there. The body of this plane has never been recovered from there, and to this day it rests in the slime of this swamp. The rest of the parts broke into thousands of pieces, while the body of the dead pilot was thrown outside the plane when it hit the meadow. The pilot was from Vienna and the army transported his body in a makeshift coffin to his beautiful town almost immediately after the accident."


There is also something about a certain field airfield (page 6) about which I know little. Anyone know something? :

"The Wehrmacht troops stationed here transformed not only Radonia, but also all other nearby towns into powerful new military camps, including Schwieben. In one day, a huge field airport with many hectares of Radon fields and stubble was transformed. In Świbie, the enormous stubble field belonging to "Majątek" * ("near Obórka") * - a multi-hectare field, which means the forest clump existing there near the windmill, pumping water for cattle in "Estate") * has also been adapted for the needs of blotting. Lots of military planes have been set up under the huge crowns of chestnuts and limes. From these places, on September 1, 1939, the first airplanes with bombs took off, which were dropped just outside the German-Polish border."
*translated from Polish


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 8, 2021)

Posted some links but then realized they were your older posts on this and other forums looking for the airfield


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 21, 2021)

As this is related to Poland, best guess is to ask our Polish friends. I hope 

 Wurger
or 

 v2
can help you with this.


----------

